

Patterns widget for sites - iigres

Some time ago I have built patterns web app (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bgpatterns.com) while playing with new framework. I was wondering if it&#x27;s something that can be shared as customization tool to other site. So I&#x27;ve made a widget. Would appreciate any thoughts on how good&#x2F;bad this idea is. Here is the widget demo page http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bgpatterns.com&#x2F;page.html
======
chrisgoodrich
This is great work! There has been a recent shift in the last few years of
limiting customization to "cover photos" instead of full backgrounds. In the
Myspace days, this would have been a goldmine.

Twitter still allows this type of customization and I see many marketers
customizing profile backgrounds as another way to push their brand imaging.

I wonder if there's value in using this for editing of cover photos for
various social platforms like Twitter & Facebook.

~~~
iigres
yeah, first thing I had in mind when developing was profile customizations.
This widget works more like input providing image data-uri. That piece can be
used anywhere you could use a pattern: profiles, postcards, email backgrounds,
etc

------
aquark
Nice work! I think this could definitely be expanded and sold as a standalone
component

~~~
iigres
thanks! Right, I was trying to keep it minimal so it may work as a seemlessly
integrated component

